# Props to Magnus



## freaksized (Nov 27, 2013)

Props to Magnus on his kick ass workout routine and helping a brother out.. :thumbup:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 27, 2013)

Was this a private session behind closed doors? Explain freak ..


----------



## AtomAnt (Nov 27, 2013)

I know...c'mon man!


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks brother, always glad to help!  Don't let the secret out or we will all be IFBB pros.  Keep me posted on your progress, its alway great to hear!


----------



## AtomAnt (Nov 27, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Thanks brother, always glad to help!  Don't let the secret out or we will all be IFBB pros.  Keep me posted on your progress, its alway great to hear!



Dick. lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 27, 2013)

Atom, if I had your routine I'd throw away mine!


----------



## freaksized (Nov 27, 2013)

G 14 classified...lol..


----------

